# usa food



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Even though we have been in usa 22 months now I still feed my son some Filipino foods about twice a week. But even when its not a Filipino dish we primarily eat fish. We were blessed with a super bright boy and I attribute part of that fact to always feeding him fish at a very early age. The other part of that is his moms family is very smart.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

That's great Lefties.. 

Indeed.. the USA diet, with all the processed and factory farmed food, and added sugar, is not healthy at all. I've only been back here in the PI 6 weeks this trip and already have lost that many pounds - mostly from getting off the US diet, and more active too. Happens every time I get here.

Fish is good as long as you don't eat too much from high up on the food chain as it will contain mercury. My asawa can eat fish every day but has cut back for the aforementioned reason and because she can't eat it without white rice and we try not to eat too much of that. If I cook salmon I always make brown rice to go with it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lefties you are blessed with such a precious son and good idea to prepare Philippine foods and it sounds like he also gets a variety of foods to eat.

I'm from ND and up there we do eat the smoked fish so I really like the smaller Milk Fish or Bangus deboned and smoked for breakfast and recently I've seen Alaskan Poluck for sale in largely frozen patties no bones or skin. I also like the large Milk Fish BBQ style with the bones skin and all it cooks really well.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

JRB__NW said:


> That's great Lefties..
> 
> Indeed.. the USA diet, with all the processed and factory farmed food, and added sugar, is not healthy at all. I've only been back here in the PI 6 weeks this trip and already have lost that many pounds - mostly from getting off the US diet, and more active too. Happens every time I get here.
> 
> Fish is good as long as you don't eat too much from high up on the food chain as it will contain mercury. My asawa can eat fish every day but has cut back for the aforementioned reason and because she can't eat it without white rice and we try not to eat too much of that. If I cook salmon I always make brown rice to go with it.


We eat A lot of chopped garlic and ginger in our food to cleanse the liver of impurities like mercury,lead etc. Everytime I came to usa to visit for a month I gained 20 pounds. Came back here at 178 and now 203, 22 months later. I don't do fastfoods either,or soda etc.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

My wifes family were very poor and helped each other to get to college from the oldest down!
Their mother was a self taught seamstress and coffee grounds were used over again until there was no colour.
There diet was mainly bread and fish !
There was no fancy milk with added this and that for brain growth etc .
And the result ? A area Manager for Denr, a special forces soldier then police officer, an accountant in Saudi.
A area manager for Agrarian reform, and a college professor, there children ?
Two male nurses, a Dentist,a geologist in Australia,a marine biologist,a merchant seaman,and a nurse !
One big and happy family.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

expatuk2016 said:


> My wifes family were very poor and helped each other to get to college from the oldest down!
> Their mother was a self taught seamstress and coffee grounds were used over again until there was no colour.
> There diet was mainly bread and fish !
> There was no fancy milk with added this and that for brain growth etc .
> ...


my wifes family too,,middle class farmers who put 10 kids thru college...her dad was mathmetician for coca cola in leyte,her mom ag grad,3 marine biologist for Philippines govt...an electrician supervisor for robinson mall,teacher,in phils,one in japan who was in Dubai 7 yrs,one works for superior court in tacloban...one dr,one office manager for Chinese corperation(computer engineer too(my asawa)and one disabled who is a top notch welder. Lucky he lived. All from genetics and fish..oy yes,lets not forget the transportation engineer for lrt in manila


----------

